# Need advice re personal trainer



## napster714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi all, newbie here.  I just joined Gold's Gym and need some advice on personal trainers.  They are offering $70 per sessions.  I don't know why they can't just spend one session with me and set me upwith a routine which i can work with for some time?  is it really that technical?  here is my info:

37 yrs old
167 lbs
18% bf
27% mass

I can keep moptivated so that is not my problem.  I just need some basic routines to work on toning up, esp upper body.  The trainer's last offer was $250 plus one session so total is $325 for a routine set-up.  Isnt that kind of steep?  Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## eastbaylifter (Oct 24, 2005)

$70 per hour would be reasonable, *IF* this is a top-of-the-line trainer.  Ask him for references, preferable folks who are currently working out at the gym you can meet and see what they look like.  As for the $250 fee, it depends on what he's doing for you.  At $70/hr, he's saying it would take him 3-1/2 hours to write up a full routine for you....I find that hard to swallow.  I think maybe $150 for planning your routine would be more fair.


----------



## Stu (Oct 24, 2005)

you could just stick around here and learn how to train, that would be free


----------



## itbestuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I assume GOLDS gym is a really good gym? then I would expect to pay that sort of cash, as your a newbie to training then I agree with Stu you can learn all you need here for now.


----------



## napster714 (Oct 24, 2005)

it's just that i see many people who regularly go to the gym and after a long time, no results so it's a big waste of money.  i want to get toned and really cut without adding too much mass.  however, his fee is a bit steep.  maybe i will buy a book.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

I cant even imagine paying that kind of money for training advise/help.............


Read here....
Get some books on fitness
Talk to people in your gym
Ask questions...


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

$325................................shit if you live in Arizona I'll do it for $100


----------



## napster714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Foreman-  u are right.  that is kind of tight for me.  i'm gonna buy a book and stick around here and get some tips.


----------



## itbestuk (Oct 24, 2005)

> it's just that i see many people who regularly go to the gym and after a long time, no results so it's a big waste of money.



there not getting results as there not following the rules an there are some very important basis rules


----------



## napster714 (Oct 24, 2005)

..and what are those basic rules?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2005)

napster714 welcome to IM!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 24, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> napster714 welcome to IM!




hahah Rob everytime I see your picture to the left I think you look like you should be on the cover of a romance novel....Not sure why...   


No offense, you are one big dude, and looking good just saying... 

Feel free to crack on my little ass if you want.


----------



## napster714 (Oct 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> napster714 welcome to IM!


  Thanks.  I ended up not going with a trainer and bought a book, "Fitness Weigth Training" by Earle.  It is pretty good that it lays out everything pretty simple in several stages.  Now, time to set-up my training loads!

So how long does it take to see some results?  i work out 3 days weight, 2 days cardio?  6 months - 1 year?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------

